# When Doomsday Fails ... What Now For The Believers?



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20110521/sc_livescience/whendoomsdayisntbelieversstruggletocope


> In 1994, Camping predicted a September doomsday, but hedged his bets  with a question mark. On his website (familyradio.com), Camping wrote  that he had misunderstood a key biblical passage, but since that time,  biblical evidence for a 2011 end had "greatly solidified."


Nice method of getting out of his failure. 



> "One of the options is for the group to say, 'Society wasn't ready,  Jesus felt there weren't enough people worthy of rapturing. Hence, we've  got to go out and convert more people,'" Kent said.



So there are less than 200 Million good Christians on the planet? Out of _how many_ believers of different Christian sects? Kinda insulting I think.


----------



## granfire (May 22, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20110521/sc_livescience/whendoomsdayisntbelieversstruggletocope
> 
> Nice method of getting out of his failure.
> 
> ...



LOL, coming from a nut like that...It caries no weight.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 22, 2011)

I was most upset that the Rapture was a bust ... I have to go to work tomorrow now! 

One day the god-botherers will pack it in ... you note that I am not holding my breath however.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 22, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I was most upset that the Rapture was a bust ... I have to go to work tomorrow now!
> 
> One day the god-botherers will pack it in ... you note that I am not holding my breath however.


 
what is a god-botherer?


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> what is a god-botherer?


 

What, you don't think it bothers God that somebody down here thinks that he knows God's mind? Especially since the very God they purport to be worshiping _said_ that they couldn't?



> But of that day and  hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels which are in heaven, neither the Son, but the Father.*Mark 13:32*


 


> NEW YORK (*The Borowitz Report*) &#8211; After a much-heralded End of the World failed to materialize on the appointed day, May 21, Almighty God held a rare press conference in New York to discuss the matter.
> Dressed in His trademark flowing white robe and carrying a thunderbolt, God seemed visibly irked by the predictions calling for the world to end this Saturday.
> &#8220;I&#8217;ll end the world when I&#8217;m good and ready, Me damn it,&#8221; He snapped in response to a question from a _USA Today_ reporter.


:lfao:


----------



## Aiki Lee (May 22, 2011)

Ah Revelations, the most misunderstood book of the Bible.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

I feel kind of like when I was a kid....when it snowed at night, but come morning there wasn't enough for a snow day.


----------



## K831 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Touch Of Death (May 22, 2011)

Its our last year on this earth and you ask whats next?... 2012 hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2011)

When Doomsday Fails ... What Now For The Believers? 

Well I am betting at least some are wishing they did not spend every last cent of their back account&#8230; not to mention a few other indiscretions they wish they had not committed :uhyeah:


----------



## Nomad (May 23, 2011)

See, I kind of think that the Rapture did happen, and all of the "pure of heart" were taken into heaven, leaving only those of us who didn't quite qualify here on Earth.  The problem is, no one actually noticed.


----------



## Catalyst (May 23, 2011)

My advice to them would be:

Cheer Up - it's not like's it's the end of the world




(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2011)

It's The End Of The World As We Know It


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2011)

> Ujala Sehgal                       Sun May 22, 3:20 pm ET
> If you hadn't noticed, the world didn't end yesterday, despite predictions  by radio host Harold Camping, who spent a multimillion dollar campaign  spreading the word, funded by donations from other believers. But while  many were "celebrating" the Earth's continued existence at "Rapture Parties," for Camping's believers, the noticeable lack of earthquakes, brimstone, famine, and death was deeply disappointing.
> In New York, retired transportation agency worker Robert Fitzpatrick,  who spent "over $140,000 of his savings on subway posters and outdoor  advertisements," stood in Times Square at 6 p.m., Reuters reports.
> When the hour came and went, he said: "I do not understand why ...," as his speech broke off and he looked at his watch.
> ...



It is sad that folks were gullible enough to believe Camping and had wasted their money and now are having to pay for it. 

As for Camping himself... he's doing the obvious... 


> As for Harold Camping, no word has been heard from him. His daughter  Sue Espinoza received a call from him Sunday morning, according to the _Times_.
> "He just said, 'I'm a little bewildered that it didn't happen, but  it's still May 21 [in the United States],'" Espinoza said, standing in  the doorway of her Alameda home. "It's going to be May 21 from now until  midnight."
> The shades were drawn at his Alameda home and no one answered the door, though neighbors said he was there.


Is the guy ever going to come back out? Must be hard trying to figure out an excuse for his mis-prophecy.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 23, 2011)

elder999 said:


> What, you don't think it bothers God that somebody down here thinks that he knows God's mind? Especially since the very God they purport to be worshiping _said_ that they couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that what god-botherer means? lol I was expecting something different I guess lol


----------



## Empty Hands (May 23, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Is the guy ever going to come back out? Must be hard trying to figure out an excuse for his mis-prophecy.



This little two-step has been going on for literally thousands of years.  Based on history, this charlatan or fool (or both?) will keep most of his true believers.  A thin reed will be offered to explain what didn't happen, like "God told me he spared us" or "we need to save more people before the Rapture happens" (I've seen both said, and more).  Because most of his followers believe in him for emotional, irrational reasons, they will accept what they are told because they want to keep believing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2011)

*There is nothing* even remotely god worshipping about a flim flam man like Camping.  I think a better label would be crook, liar, cheat and delusional idiot.  Imagine the poor misguided people who actually fell for his crap.  I do mean poor and misguided because most of them have some sort of mental illness.  The rapture is coming so I need to get rid of my possessions and promote it with *my money* so that others will know.  It is *unconscionable* that someone like Camping carries on to this point without paying for this sin and I would imagine many more!  Hopefully, in the end *he* will have his judgement day!


----------



## granfire (May 23, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *There is nothing* even remotely god worshipping about a flim flam man like Camping.  I think a better label would be crook, liar, cheat and delusional idiot.  Imagine the poor misguided people who actually fell for his crap.  I do mean poor and misguided because most of them have some sort of mental illness.  The rapture is coming so I need to get rid of my possessions and promote it with *my money* so that others will know.  It is *unconscionable* that someone like Camping carries on to this point without paying for this sin and I would imagine many more!  Hopefully, in the end *he* will have his judgement day!




SHUNNN the nonbelievers!

(personally I am more of mean kind about all those rapturers:  Want you gone

What, you are still here?!)


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Is that what god-botherer means? lol I was expecting something different I guess lol



Were you expecting something along the lines of ... THIS? :lol2:


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 23, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Were you expecting something along the lines of ... THIS? :lol2:


 
yes that is more along the lines of what I thought he was talking about.
but I was not sure so I asked lol
they have some terms once in a while that crack me up... I still remember him calling some people toerags.... that one still cracks me up


----------



## Nomad (May 23, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *There is nothing* even remotely god worshipping about a flim flam man like Camping.  I think a better label would be crook, liar, cheat and delusional idiot.  Imagine the poor misguided people who actually fell for his crap.  I do mean poor and misguided because most of them have some sort of mental illness.  The rapture is coming so I need to get rid of my possessions and promote it with *my money* so that others will know.  It is *unconscionable* that someone like Camping carries on to this point without paying for this sin and I would imagine many more!  Hopefully, in the end *he* will have his judgement day!



Agreed.  The problem is, where exactly do you draw the line between crook, liar, cheat, and delusional idiot and charismatic, conscientious priest with lots of followers?  The lines have been blurred in many cases through the years.

Who gets to decide who's "lying and conning" people, and who's just "spreading the word"?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Agreed. The problem is, where exactly do you draw the line between crook, liar, cheat, and delusional idiot and charismatic, conscientious priest with lots of followers? The lines have been blurred in many cases through the years.
> 
> Who gets to decide who's "lying and conning" people, and who's just "spreading the word"?


 
*Oh that definitely is the issue.*  In this case I think Camping caused many people to lose quite a bit of money.  I think it can be settled in civil court via lawsuits.  I think that is the only real option for the people who were conned, cheated, etc.


----------



## granfire (May 23, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Agreed.  The problem is, where exactly do you draw the line between crook, liar, cheat, and delusional idiot and charismatic, conscientious priest with lots of followers?  The lines have been blurred in many cases through the years.
> 
> Who gets to decide who's "lying and conning" people, and who's just "spreading the word"?




lol, the 'charismatic leader with a bunch of followers' is in general right up there with the crooks and cons, just so much more successful! 
Yes, I _know_ my cynic is showing again...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2011)

For *Lucky*, aye, "god-botherer" is one of those terms whose meaning is a bit malleable, depending on the person using it and the group you're using it about (or indeed just the mood you're in).

It can be quite 'mean' and applied as a general perjorative to all religious minded people (especially born-again student types with shed-loads of earnest fervour).   Or it can be more narrowly applied only to those who follow an exteme and, to those not their followers, clearly dishonest path e.g. tele-evangelist con-persons.

Given my personal lack of time or respect for the evil that is organised religion, I normally use the term (when I use it) in it's most broad-brush tense.  In this case, by the luck of circumstance, the target of my scorn are those wackos at the extreme edges who insist that their myths are truth and the second-coming is fated to happen at a particular day and time and expend enormous effort to prosleytise the same.

Hence, "god-botherer" - someone even a divine being would consider a pest.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Oh that definitely is the issue.*  In this case I think Camping caused many people to lose quite a bit of money.  I think it can be settled in civil court via lawsuits.  I think that is the only real option for the people who were conned, cheated, etc.


I'm not quite so sure... he can call them legitimate donations that people gave *willingly *to his church. People bringing in lawsuits will have to find how exactly he coerced them to give their all. He said and they believed and they gave... I don't think there's a law against it. There should be but for the time being those using the name of God are able to give religion a bad name as soon as they're found out that they've been doing it in the name of money.  Until then... :idunno: 

People have an intense need to believe in something. They gave up their worldly possessions believing that there is a wonderful life after death. I believe in a heaven of course... I'm not gonna give everything I own to the first (or second... or fifth) guy that says he's got a shortcut for me. There are none... I get there on my own merits and my faith, if I fall short :idunno: oh well not a whole helluva lot I can do about it (pardon the pun)... but other folks... for some reason think that they can buy their way in. That another can intercede for them (when it's already been done {and for FREE!} 2000 years ago) and they no need to worry. 

Sad.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2011)

We are doomed as doomed can be, I must say!


----------



## granfire (May 23, 2011)

Ahhh, he just got the calendar wrong, it's in OCTOBER!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 24, 2011)

Apparently so:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13516796

Lord preserve us :insert appropriate motif of irony here:.

Perhaps if someone were to send this chap a copy of the Ultra Deep Field View he might gain a sense of perspective on whether any of the divine mythoi have the right idea about creator deities generating the entire universe just to have humans on one planet to worhsip their awesomeness?

http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2004/07/image/a/format/zoom/

Either that or someone take the spade off him before he digs any deeper.


----------



## oaktree (May 24, 2011)

The saddest part in my opinion, is that all that money could have been used for something beneficial. Research, feeding homeless, helping Vets whatever.

Sometimes I think one of these radical Doomsayers will try to start their own apocalypse just so they can feel right about their view.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I'm not quite so sure... he can call them legitimate donations that people gave *willingly *to his church. People bringing in lawsuits will have to find how exactly he coerced them to give their all. He said and they believed and they gave... I don't think there's a law against it. There should be but for the time being those using the name of God are able to give religion a bad name as soon as they're found out that they've been doing it in the name of money. Until then... :idunno:
> 
> People have an intense need to believe in something. They gave up their worldly possessions believing that there is a wonderful life after death. I believe in a heaven of course... I'm not gonna give everything I own to the first (or second... or fifth) guy that says he's got a shortcut for me. There are none... I get there on my own merits and my faith, if I fall short :idunno: oh well not a whole helluva lot I can do about it (pardon the pun)... but other folks... for some reason think that they can buy their way in. That another can intercede for them (when it's already been done {and for FREE!} 2000 years ago) and they no need to worry.
> 
> Sad.


 
Well we will see.  I guess it all depends on how he went about the money gathering and if it violates any law, etc.

On another note he just said that the rapture will be in 5 months!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well we will see. I guess it all depends on how he went about the money gathering and if it violates any law, etc.
> 
> On another note he just said that the rapture will be in 5 months!


 
Which is probably right around the same time the Rolls Royce he ordered will be delivered


----------



## Nomad (May 24, 2011)

Nomad said:


> See, I kind of think that the Rapture did happen, and all of the "pure of heart" were taken into heaven, leaving only those of us who didn't quite qualify here on Earth.  The problem is, no one actually noticed.



Apparently, I called it right.  The rapture did actually happen... it was just invisible.  Tricksy tricksy God...


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 24, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20110521/sc_livescience/whendoomsdayisntbelieversstruggletocope
> 
> Nice method of getting out of his failure.
> 
> ...


 

I was told, that the Rapture was a misinterpretation and was put in by the protestants, to be "Anti-Catholic"

Just something I heard last Sunday.  :: shrug ::


----------



## Darksoul (May 24, 2011)

Interesting. I head that Saturday was to be the beginning, earthquakes provided, then 153 days of Rapturing(?), which may or may not include zombies, then complete and total destruction in October, I think the 14th. And this was from a caller to the Alan Comes show lastweek, a man who claimed to be gay, knew he wasn't going to be raptured, but still believed in Harold Camping and the end of the world.

Weird.

Andrew


----------

